# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Apprentice [new member] seeks advice on Davey Silensor pool pump issues

## Alan1

Hi folks, 
I am brand new to this forum -it looks good!
I searched the pools section for threads on Davey Silensor pool pumps and found Geof and others had the same problems I am having with another 3 year old Silensor pump. It hums and doesn't pump. 
Tried to tap into the thread but it is over 365 days old- the system explains I cannot access it - fair enough !
 Can someone please advise me on forum etiquette? - should I start another thread along the same lines as Geof did asking Geof how he finished up -particularly how he dismantled the Silensor pump i.e. dismantled the plastic shrouds to access the impeller and seal. Or is there a better way of getting the info? Maybe I should try the Electrical section? 
Thanks in advance for your help
Alan1

----------


## Bros

You may not have to dismantle the pump as it is possible you only need a new capacitor. Disconnect the motor (I'm assuming it is just plugged in) and under the top cover you should find the capacitor. Get one exactly the same size and replace the existing one and see how you go. 
As for a new thread it won't hurt to put up a new one as the old one is quite old.

----------


## Alan1

Thanks heaps for your speedy response Bros - I will do as you suggest and replace the capacitor - also will start a new thread to tell others with the same problem.
Thanks again
Alan1

----------


## Uncle Bob

Can you turn the shaft and impellor by hand? It might just be frozen up.

----------


## Alan1

> Can you turn the shaft and impellor by hand? It might just be frozen up.

  My thanks to Uncle Bob and Bros -your suggestions were spot on!
After unplugging the motor, I removed the centre screw from the black poly cover, inserted a small bladed screwdriver into the slot in the centre of the aluminium cover and was able to easily turn the shaft without any squeaks or scraping noises which proved the bearings and shaft are OK.
I removed the capacitor [which is the white plastic tube in the upper "tunnel" of the black poly housing] by gently levering it free of its blobs of glue. Lo and behold - there was a large hole melted into the black poly housing and the capacitor was obviously badly burnt with a huge hole in it.
I am sourcing a new 12microfared capacitor [Davey # 400270] for this SLS150 pump and will replace it using Sikaflex - I will repair the hole inside the black poly housing using thin aluminium sheet again Sikaflexed in.
I will keep members updated of the result in a new posting with some photos [once I learn how to do it using Windows 8]
It looks like I may have avoided buying an expensive new pump thanks to you guys - many thanks again.

----------


## old1955

Welcome to the forum Alan1.

----------


## Alan1

> My thanks to Uncle Bob and Bros -your suggestions were spot on!
> After unplugging the motor, I removed the centre screw from the black poly cover, inserted a small bladed screwdriver into the slot in the centre of the aluminium cover and was able to easily turn the shaft without any squeaks or scraping noises which suggested the bearings and shaft are OK.
> I removed the capacitor [which is the white plastic tube in the upper "tunnel" of the black poly housing] by gently levering it free of its blobs of glue. Lo and behold - there was a large hole melted into the black poly housing and the capacitor was obviously badly burnt with a huge hole in it.
> I am sourcing a new 12microfared capacitor [Davey # 400270] for this SLS150 pump and will replace it using Sikaflex - I will repair the hole inside the black poly housing using thin aluminium sheet again Sikaflexed in.
> I will keep members updated of the result in a new posting with some photos [once I learn how to do it using Windows 8]
> It looks like I may have avoided buying an expensive new pump thanks to you guys - many thanks again.

  More feedback on the above-
I have sourced another capacitor - a 15 microfared size and not 12 as originally fitted but it worked fine.
A word of warning though - the contents of the capacitor are carcinogenic so use gloves when handling a damaged one. The capacitor cost $40 - a huge saving over buying a complete pump -  again my thanks for all the help from this forum. I did not repair the hole in the black poly casing as it would not have achieved anything.
Hope this posting helps others with the same problem.

----------


## Bros

Capacitor sizing has been done for  a reason and using a larger then recommended will cause motor overheating. 
There are plenty of 12 MFD capacitors on ebay.

----------


## Alan1

> Capacitor sizing has been done for  a reason and using a larger then recommended will cause motor overheating. 
> There are plenty of 12 MFD capacitors on ebay.

  Thanks for the advice Bros- that' s what I thought of too but the Davey agent who supplied the capacitor said we can go 5 Mf above without a problem so I have my fingers crossed. Besides he did not have a 12Mf in stock.
Thanks again 
Alan1

----------

